# Sticky  "The Puget Sound!" DIY Speaker Contest for 2014



## Creative Sound

Hi,

Jim Livingstone will be representing CSS for this event on Saturday August 23. He will be entering the new Criton.2T into the appropriate contest.

If you need anything, please let us know and he may be able to bring things along.

Bob

PS There is link on our home page or on DIYAUDIO.com.


----------



## Creative Sound

Jim had a good time and our entry was well received.









This was for the Criton.2T in the prototype ML-TL cabinets. We will post more after we get the measurements taken.

Bob


----------

